# Ipad=big disappointment



## jusali (May 17, 2013)

I'm so, so, so very disappointed.
As far as I can make out you just have to buy stuff to get anything from it. It's like some big facist state where you're locked down and have no flexibility at all.
Please can anyone show me some light in how I can bypass all this itunes appstore bollocks. 9.99 for a film ffs 
I'm so gutted


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Take it to crack converters and use the re-sale money to get a decent high end samsung netbook


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2013)

jusali said:


> I'm so, so, so very disappointed.
> As far as I can make out you just have to buy stuff to get anything from it. It's like some big facist state where you're locked down and have no flexibility at all.
> Please can anyone show me some light in how I can bypass all this itunes appstore bollocks. 9.99 for a film ffs
> I'm so gutted


You want to put torrented movies on it? No problem.


----------



## RedDragon (May 17, 2013)

I have a mate who never pays for films/music/books on their iPad


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 17, 2013)

jusali said:


> I'm so, so, so very disappointed.


What exactly are you wanting to do with it?


----------



## Kanda (May 17, 2013)

I fill mine with torrented TV Shows etc with no problem whatsoever... 

Convert to MP4 then just drag them into iTunes. Simple.


----------



## RedDragon (May 17, 2013)

Also some apps, like BBC iPlayer allow your to download directly into the app.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I fill mine with torrented TV Shows etc with no problem whatsoever...
> 
> Convert to MP4 then just drag them into iTunes. Simple.


No need to convert, there's dozens of 3rd party media players


----------



## FunkyUK (May 17, 2013)

Tumblr pron feed  and a wipe clean surface.


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2013)

i use VLC streamer for all my TV an movies love it.


----------



## jusali (May 17, 2013)

read books, watch tv programmes, films tinker with music


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

It's shite. Next!


----------



## Kanda (May 17, 2013)

jusali said:


> read books, watch tv programmes, films tinker with music


 
You can do all that without having to pay Apple (might need to buy a couple of apps you might like)


----------



## Yetman (May 17, 2013)

I use dropbox to save all my books to it. Magazines etc. It's ace.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 17, 2013)

jusali said:


> read books, watch tv programmes, films tinker with music


Not quite sure how you're struggling to do any of that tbh


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 17, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No need to convert, there's dozens of 3rd party media players


Any recommendations?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I have a mate who never pays for films/music/books on their iPad


 
yes, erm, me too *cough*
It's so easy to import your own ebooks/pdfs into ibooks, via itunes. I have bought just one paper magazine this year, everything else either dld'd or if I cant find it, bought off Zinio or native ipad app, a third to half of the price of the paper edition.
I've even set my mum and dad up with Dropbox, so if I see something they might like they can have it too.


----------



## jusali (May 17, 2013)

looks like a gotta lot to learn then. I don't even know how to get my hard drive music into itunes 
still very disappointed


----------



## stuff_it (May 17, 2013)

FunkyUK said:


> Tumblr pron feed  and a wipe clean surface.


----------



## stuff_it (May 17, 2013)

jusali said:


> looks like a gotta lot to learn then. I don't even know how to get my hard drive music into itunes
> still very disappointed


Whatever you do make sure you keep your HD music and the copies you import to iTunes separate (make a copy of your tunes and only let iTunes see that one), then you should be able to do it all via cloud by using.... I assume... iTunes for PC....*snigger*....*muahahahahahah*

Othyerwise iTunes will prefix all your tracks with numbers and make them an arse to use.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 17, 2013)

stuff_it said:


>


----------



## jusali (May 17, 2013)

fack it, I haven't got enough headspace to bother with it any more I'd rather chew glass........


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any recommendations?


I use one called MediaPlayer. It has a local wifi web-based transfer method and seems to play everything. NO idea if it's the best, but it works.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Whatever you do make sure you keep your HD music and the copies you import to iTunes separate (make a copy of your tunes and only let iTunes see that one), then you should be able to do it all via cloud by using.... I assume... iTunes for PC....*snigger*....*muahahahahahah*
> 
> Othyerwise iTunes will prefix all your tracks with numbers and make them an arse to use.


No, only if you have the "keep my library folder organized" turned on. Keep that turned off, then drag and drop your music folder into itunes. Job done.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2013)

iTunes. LOL.


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

jusali said:


> fack it, I haven't got enough headspace to bother with it any more I'd rather chew glass........



You aren't even trying are you ? I really consider myself a technophobe, but had no problems downloading film, music, book, etc. Is this you first Apple device ?


----------



## jusali (May 20, 2013)

yep first apple product......
Sorry about Friday was in big bad depression


----------



## sim667 (May 20, 2013)

ou can get free apps/music/films off apple if you jailbreak.

But if you can't work out how to put music in itunes, i wouldnt recomend jailbreaking


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You want to put torrented movies on it? No problem.


 
Innit. Tbh I don't know what device these days would survive the criteria the OP has.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Most non-techie people have no idea how to use torrent or how to jailbreak their devices.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Only an idiot would not know how to do that and still expect to get content for free.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

So someone can be dismissed as an "idiot" if you they know how to torrent? Oh, OK.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh crap you mentioned the dreaded t word. For some reason torrent and me don't mix...


----------

